# Plane Crash in NYC



## jennyema (Jan 15, 2009)

US AIRWAYS into the Hudson River

From La Guardia to Charlotte. Flying low and went into the river in Manhattan.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 15, 2009)

Where'd you hear that?


----------



## buckytom (Jan 15, 2009)

heading to the roof to look!

it's only about 15 blocks away. the water must be really cold.

it's on the news right now.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh my gosh!!! 
I should turn off the cartoons.....


----------



## Katie H (Jan 15, 2009)

CBS news just said something about the plane hitting a bird.  I didn't catch all of the report.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 15, 2009)

it's down in the hudson, floating south. there's ferries all around it, along with coast guard and police boats.

and yes, it's a reported bird strike. i'll bet the bird had a bluetooth.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 15, 2009)

Plane hit a flock of geese and the pilot put down in the river on purpose

Supposedly engine was on fire

I believe it's uptown/Bronx area

146 passengers

Water temp is 40 degrees


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 15, 2009)

One of my drivers said it's near pier 90


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 15, 2009)

they say its REALLY windy on the river today too...


----------



## pdswife (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh Bucky...what are we going to do with you???


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 15, 2009)

Watching now, no idea how many on the flight yet, but plane seems intact, and they think it was a flock of birds.
One ferry is throwing life jackets to a wraft to bring to passengers.
3 cheers to the pilot!!!!!
Water landing preferable to land landing.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 15, 2009)

Breaking News, Weather, Business, Health, Entertainment, Sports, Politics, Travel, Science, Technology, Local, US & World News - msnbc.com- msnbc.com


----------



## buckytom (Jan 15, 2009)

it's floating south. supposedly went down near the intrepid.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 15, 2009)

buckytom said:


> it's floating south. supposedly went down near the intrepid.


 
That's near the ferry terminal -- a good thing


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 15, 2009)

pdswife said:


> Oh Bucky...what are we going to do with you???


 
We are going to wonder about the news from CBS at all times.... that's what.....


----------



## buckytom (Jan 15, 2009)

it's us airways flight 1549.

i wonder how much the ferries are charging?

it's not a normal stop.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 15, 2009)

lol...the ferry commuters are probobly like :  "What's takin' so looang?"


----------



## buckytom (Jan 15, 2009)

flightstats.com says that it's currently an 18 minute delay.  

they must work for the government.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 15, 2009)

I just heard that every one got off the plane!!  169 people including flight crew!


----------



## Walt Bulander (Jan 15, 2009)

I am amazed that I get breaking news on DC.

Flipped over to the link on Drudge (CBS)

Hard to believe how dumb some reporters are:

"Temperatures at the time of the crash in the city were just about 20 degrees, *with the water temperature likely much colder"*

Sheesh!


----------



## jennyema (Jan 15, 2009)

Walt Bulander said:


> I am amazed that I get breaking news on DC.
> 
> Flipped over to the link on Drudge (CBS)
> 
> ...


 

OMG!


----------



## Glorie (Jan 15, 2009)

Walt Bulander said:


> I am amazed that I get breaking news on DC.
> 
> Flipped over to the link on Drudge (CBS)
> 
> ...


 
Must have been Ron Burgundy


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 15, 2009)

buckytom said:


> it's us airways flight 1549.
> 
> i wonder how much the ferries are charging?
> 
> it's not a normal stop.


 


buckytom said:


> flightstats.com says that it's currently an 18 minute delay.
> 
> they must work for the government.


 
*HEY, BT, DUCK!!!!*





You better thank your luck stars, bt, you weren't on the roof at the time. The glare off your head would have blinded the pilot and he would crashed at that driving range (on land)!   *L O L ! ! !*


----------



## buckytom (Jan 15, 2009)

they said it was a flock of seagulls that caused the accident.

what the heck does an 80's band with bad hair have to do with it?


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 15, 2009)

Walt Bulander said:


> I am amazed that I get breaking news on DC.
> 
> "Temperatures at the time of the crash in the city were just about 20 degrees, *with the water temperature likely much colder"*
> 
> Sheesh!


 
Can't be. The water would be ice - no?


----------



## GB (Jan 15, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> Can't be. The water would be ice - no?


It is moving fast enough that is would not freeze.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 15, 2009)

Seriously though, when I turned the TV channel and saw NBC, with Brian Williams & ticker tape saying a plane crashed in the Hudson River, I clenched my shirt at the neck with the right hand, left hand over my mouth, face contorted saying, "Oh God, no", first thought...
*9/11*. But they showed the plane intact, so I was a bit confused. And riveted. Then, of course I came to DC to see what the family knew.
What a horrible sign of the times!
As I write, (4:50pm) the whole body of the plane is just barely above water.
By the Grace of God, it was daylight!!!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 15, 2009)

Everyone was rescued. The pilot and staff were amazing!


----------



## Katie H (Jan 15, 2009)

Great example of folks working together, doing their jobs, staying on task, help from others, time of day....

It's wonderful there was a happy ending to this plane crash.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow, it really is amasing. I bet pilot like this would hve handle 9/11 situation well too.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 15, 2009)

Where's SierraCook. He goes into fires in Ca. - but I don't remember if he's a pilot or not.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 15, 2009)

I am just now finding out about this (upset stomach and was taking a nap).  I am so thankful that everyone is okay.  

Barbara


----------



## Adillo303 (Jan 15, 2009)

I bet they need 169 sets of underwear


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 15, 2009)

LOL  Adillo!  

That is just about all that is on the news here, which is understandable, considering this is a Charlotte TV station.  

Barbara


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 15, 2009)

Glad everyone is ok!


----------



## elaine l (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank god that everyone is okay.  

For those of you that found humor in it with your posts....digusting.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 15, 2009)

155 passangers and crew. Who gets the extra undies on their heads, Adillo? LOL!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 15, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> Where's SierraCook. He goes into fires in Ca. - but I don't remember if he's a pilot or not.



I don"t think she does.


Yes, the pilot did a wonderful job landing, BUT, it's not just the pilots, it's the flight attendants too that keep the calm and help everyone out.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 15, 2009)

She?


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 15, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> She?


\

Yes, meet Sierra

http://www.discusscooking.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=618&catid=searchresults&searchid=351


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 15, 2009)

This pilot just did exactly as he has been trained to do.  Good for him (and co-pilot too).  Job well done!!!!


----------



## Adillo303 (Jan 15, 2009)

Quicksilver - I took my number form post #19 in thei thread. I see from later info that I am a few sets over. They can probably be shipped over to the US Air insurance department. I am sure there was a lot of tension there too.

I am just very glad that all got out safe and we can joke about this. 

P. S. He has his own corporation and quite a hsitory.


----------

